# For the Daemon Emperor!



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to Heresy Online and figured I'd start my time here with a little story. Unfortunately its not entirely written out yet so I figured I'd give a quick summary of it. Its something that I do not believe has been done often enough, a point of view that is often left in the shadows.

That being the regular humans and mortals who betrayed the Imperium of Man those long years ago during the Horus Heresy. Naturally in the 41st Millenium all of them would have long been dead. For the sake of insanity, however, this story will actually revolve around one warband of Traitor Guard who have maintained cohesion and unity in the face of the madness that is the Warp and worship to the True Gods of Chaos. 

They shall be called The Wretched Host. They fell from the light of the False Emperor at the very onset of the Heresy, the reasons why they betrayed so quickly will come to light as the story unfolds -- of coarse most of it will be myth and legend, just as the history of those dark days has often been cloudy and inaccurate. For ten thousand years they have waged near constant war against the Imperium: inciting rebellion, launching raids, attacking merchant routes, and at times even full-on invasion of entire sectors. 

Of coarse with the weapons the Imperium has to wield: Adeptus Mechanicus, Imperial Guard, and Astartes, the Wretched Host has always inevitably been pushed back, but just like thier blinded, ignorant counterparts in the Imperium they are seemingly without number, and they fight for the eventual rise of the Daemon Emperor.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Go for it. Traitor Guardsmen are certainly known to exist, but there's really no stories about a specific regiment (that I know of).


----------

